# ijcp or royal



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

irian jaya carpet python or royal python, which should i get?


----------



## Leaahhh (Apr 17, 2009)

If your not an advanced reptile keeper.
Do NOT Keep morphss.
Carpet Pythons are suitable.
Easy to handle.
BUT... You will always get bit by one. (when feeding)

Royal Pythons CAN Be handled.
But only for a short amount of time.
they are very easy to feed aswell.

But overall I think that the Royal looks nicer aswell.
I would go for the Roayl.
Any more questions.
Please contact mee.

Hope I was some help.
Byee x


----------

